

Show HN: Taxi Fair - Your own personal taxi meter - kjf
http://www.taxifairapp.com

======
kjf
I live in Ireland with my wife who happens to be British (I'm Irish) she and
noticed that on occasion when she took a taxi, upon hearing her accent, cab
drivers would take her the "scenic route", i.e. the long way around to her
destination thinking she was from out of town.

So I thought it would be useful to have an app that calculates your fare in
realtime based based on the local taxi tariffs and plots your route for you as
you go. It would serve to remove the ambiguity of whether or not you were
being charged the right fare and show whether or not you were being taking the
most direct route.

I've got a few tokens for anyone that wants to try it out:

[http://tokn.co/wa69ybv2](http://tokn.co/wa69ybv2)
[http://tokn.co/j7tb9cd9](http://tokn.co/j7tb9cd9)
[http://tokn.co/c4yha3sc](http://tokn.co/c4yha3sc)
[http://tokn.co/amh5chnw](http://tokn.co/amh5chnw)
[http://tokn.co/sxgdp2cx](http://tokn.co/sxgdp2cx)

------
miguelrochefort
I almost built something like this (but to help groups of people take taxis).
It would be nice if you added a way to create a multi-drop itinerary, as well
as a bill-split feature for groups.

~~~
kjf
Bill split is a great idea. Adding it to the list!

